# Funny cat



## bigtwinky (Jul 29, 2009)

Was at my wife's family reunion a week ago and their family cat, Pumpkin, gave me a great "hey, wuzzup?" face


----------



## Mark Saint (Jul 30, 2009)

lol, "wuzzup" was exactly my first thought )
nice creature


----------



## puzopia (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pic, looks like your typical mellow cat.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww. KITTEH!!!

...I miss my cat.


----------

